# Flat Rate



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

I was wondering if there is a flat rate manual for small engines? and if so where can I get one? I keep having people say thats a lot of time for such a small motor. If there was some kind of guide it would be great.

Thanks for all the help members of this forum give. This is a great place for information.

Thanks Russ


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

you can get one from foley belsaw , go to their site and ask for a free catalog its in there , i have one which covers most motors , here ya go i searched for it on google i have this manual, its pretty good 

http://www.themotorbookstore.com/smalandlarai.html


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Jetrail. That will help alot. (unless I am too slow)

Russ


----------



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

russ , 
don't worry about being over the time they give you , i've had it happen , but at least you can get a idea as of how much the price is gonna be for your customers before hand 
john


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi RK, Thought I'd chip in on the flat rate. My first comment would be that in order to extract maximum benefit from the flat rate system a thorough diagnosis of the equipment must be made in order to quote repairs with some degree of accuracy. Most equipment has more than one problem. Careful attention must be paid to the "combination" repairs as the book is very specific as to the individual repair and generally follows with the added times for related repairs involved with the specific repair. It is very easy to sell yourself short by not fully understanding how the combinations work.......................Secondly, it must also be observed that the flat rate does not take into consideration age, corrosion, and some moron having already worked on the piece prior to you. Keep in mind that the flat rate was created under the best of conditions where optimum circumstances exist. I've always considered it a "Candyland" interpretation of how the repair should actualy go, written by people who never were or are no longer in the trenches.......................Thirdly, The flat rate is just a guide and should be used like any other tool. Carefully! Flat rate pay systems for employees can encourage the hurries, sloppiness and create stress in the shop............. In regards to your comment about being slow, I wouldnt give it a second thought. Meeting or beating the rate is of course a good thing. I wouldnt trade a guy who was slower, steady and more thorough for an employee who rushed to make rate, misses the obvious forest for the trees, and creates the dreaded comeback by racing a book............................ Your customers will appreciate you for it. If they dont? Do yourself a favor and send them to your competition. The world is full of plenty of good customers who still appreciate a thorough, quality repair, at a fair price.


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

I found a sign to hang in my shop for just such a customer.. it states
"We do three kinds of work here. Good, Fast and Cheap. You may choose any two."
As Bill says, one of the downfalls of flat rate is the variables that are there every day in a real shop.


----------

